# Two Street Fighter Fan Movies



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2010)

Street Fighter: Beginnings end
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K-F4eCDyUU
Street Fighter: Legacy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2ZXSzaUIBQ


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 8, 2010)

Will never be better than Street Fighter: The Later Years.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Will never be better than Street Fighter: The Later Years.


did they ever finish that? I remember watching 2 of em


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 8, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> did they ever finish that? I remember watching 2 of em



Yeah, the whole series was finished.  I think it was like 9 episodes all together.  The Guile parts were awesome.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 9, 2010)

It wasn't bad and the fighting was actually decent compared to the movies lol


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It wasn't bad and the fighting was actually decent compared to the movies lol


just goes to show hollywood cant do anything right with a large budget than folks with a much smaller one can do.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> just goes to show hollywood cant do anything right with a large budget than folks with a much smaller one can do.


 
That is true, the second vid you have there I think did a bit better job with the actors looking more like the characters but they both did pretty damn good with the fighting and filming ^^


----------



## Garreth (May 10, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> just goes to show hollywood cant do anything right with a large budget than folks with a much smaller one can do.



That's because google is their main source of info for movies like this.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2010)

Legacy was good.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Will never be better than Street Fighter: The Later Years.


What?

The later years was very derp derp.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 10, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> The later years was very derp derp.



It was retarded, I'll give you that.

But it was a stupid kind of funny at times.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It was retarded, I'll give you that.
> 
> But it was a stupid kind of funny at times. I enjoyed it.


 
It's not "retarded"

It's so derp, Mainly because SFIII made it so derp.


----------

